# cockatiel food



## stephen.h89 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi, i am just wondering what is the best food to buy for a cockatiel or the best way to make your own cockatiel food, thanx


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I buy my tiels a cockatiel mix and give them veg aswell


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey! Try this forum: http://www.talkcockatiels.com/forumdisplay.php?f=22
It's the food and nutrition forum and it has loads of info on our feeding habits
and there are sticky threads for a parrot food pyramid, foods you SHOULDN'T feed and recipes which I think you should check out.

if you have any specific questions ask away! However, you've asked a fairly general 
question which requires lots of info, and I would recommend you peruse that forum.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

You should try to have your birds on a good pellet and high quality seed mix. I feed my birds Zupreem natural pellets, while others on the forum feed Harrisons and Roudybush.
Also offer millet spray frequently.
As for greens you can feed lettuce (NOT iceberg), broccoli, shredded carrots, parsley, spinach, cilantro, peas, asparagus, and corn.

I wouldn't really trust that food pyramid too much! I really don't think a cockatiel's diet should consist of much meat. I occasionally give chicken or eggs as a treat, but thats about it. Also, cockatiels aren't big fruit eaters.
Just stick with pellets, seeds, greens, and the occasional cheerio, egg, or whole wheat bread treat.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

I feed mine a good clean parakeet/lovebird mix (tried their version of cockatiel, too much sunflower the mix I buy mix contains saflower as well. Also mix in with that hagen (living world as it is now ) cockatiel premium, plus fresh mixed veg, odd bit of fruit as well.


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Cheryl said:


> As for greens you can feed lettuce (NOT iceberg), broccoli, shredded carrots, parsley, spinach, cilantro, peas, asparagus, and corn.
> 
> I wouldn't really trust that food pyramid too much! I really don't think a cockatiel's diet should consist of much meat. I occasionally give chicken or eggs as a treat, but thats about it. Also, cockatiels aren't big fruit eaters.
> Just stick with pellets, seeds, greens, and the occasional cheerio, egg, or whole wheat bread treat.


A big problem with feeding too much fruit or ANY iceberg lettuce is the high water content. Iceberg is devoid of nutrients; for instance, if you feed an iguana iceberg lettuce it will munch away until it dies of malnutrition-keep this in mind when thinking of your bird. Grapes are another fruit that should only be offered occasionally, as they can lead to loose stool. I would highly recommend starting to sprout your own seeds; the germination process converts the stored fat into a more nutritious food for your bird.


----------



## willowsalbus (Nov 4, 2010)

yeah, a balanced diet is very important. I've moved Albus to pellets because my vet said that eating seeds all the time can lead to liver failure. I don't think it should even be mixed. She said to just give them seeds as a treat.

Also, vegetables and fruit but not too often.

Albus likes peas. And believe it or not, spaghetti (no sauce).


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow liver failure on seed  i feed mine on cockatiel mix


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Sunny has always been on Zupreem pellets and a cockatiel seed mix but I have recently decided to put Sunny on Harrison's for life as it is the only company that produces bird food that is 100% organic. I'm afraid I have been won over by the free samples and pamphlets that they sent me endorsing their products.  The pamphlet says that other bird foods that are not organic contains, of course, pesticides which are not good for birds, and therefore all the other tips about feeding them fruits and veggies, sprouting beans, etc. are also not very good because they are all not organic and also contain very littel nutritional value. Although I already know it may be a bit pricey, I have to give my Sunnybee the best since I have made a decision to get a pet and he is my pet (well actually I take it back, he is my master, my lord, my little Royal Highness and I am HIS pet :blush: ). But I will still give Sunny limited millet and a few treats from Lafeber's.


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Annie said:


> The pamphlet says that other bird foods that are not organic contains, of course, pesticides which are not good for birds, and therefore all the other tips about feeding them fruits and veggies, sprouting beans, etc. are also not very good because they are all not organic and also contain very littel nutritional value. Although I already know it may be a bit pricey, I have to give my Sunnybee the best since I have made a decision to get a pet and he is my pet (well actually I take it back, he is my master, my lord, my little Royal Highness and I am HIS pet :blush: ). But I will still give Sunny limited millet and a few treats from Lafeber's.


Though I'm sure that Harrison's offers a quality product, they are still issuing propaganda with their samples, so you should take the information with a grain of salt. I sprout organic seeds that I buy in bulk at the local community market, and offer washed and peeled fresh fruit/veg to avoid pesticidal contamination. I agree that caring for a pet is a huge responsibility, and take pride in offering only the best. Be careful not to become so overprotective that you overspend on unnecessary products due to marketing strategies.


----------



## busylittlebee (Sep 15, 2010)

I feed mine Zupreem pellets and Lafeber Nutriberries. She loves both. I give her a millet spray from time to time but it is rare as she will completely devour a whole spray in one sitting. Haha!


----------

